# Slingshot of the Month - April, 2014 - Nominations



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You've been waiting patiently and now it's time, nominations are open for the April SSOTM!

Usual rules apply, foremost among them being 1) Don't nominate yourself and 2) *Only Nominate Slingshots Posted in March *and 3) all nominations need to have a picture and link back to the original post,

Let's get a bunch of nominations this month so it will really be hard to choose when voting starts in a week


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, as the first nominator, i'd be honored to nominate Flicks, http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31042-the-mcs-a-compact-aluminium-shooter-with-exchangable-outfit/

"Skeleton frame" or, his compact alu shooter.

The thread link is: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31042-the-mcs-a-compact-aluminium-shooter-with-exchangable-outfit/

And here is a picture


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I want to nominate CanOpener's "The Vision"

It's a wearable slingshot with some extended forks.

He brought the aluminium to mirror finish and I think this slingshot is simply stunning!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Man, super tough choice on who to nominate this time....but a decision must be made.

I would like to nominate Chepo69's Orca. Originally posted on March 18th 2014. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30823-orca-natural-fork-oak-mesquite/


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I would like to nominate wombat's "The Joey" in maple and jarrah-


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My shoes are really great and waterproof, but I really have to nominate this one:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31111-my-shoes-are-awesome-but-this-is-a-slingshot/#entry413733















Good luck, QIMN!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm nominating gaboxolo (Gaspar) for his Spanish style target shooter. It looks great and shoots better. It's accurate enough to light up the target....http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31214-match-lightspanish-style/

Here is the link to the original post....http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30828-my-new-spanish-target-shooterthanks-gaspar/























Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am happy to nominate BC Slingers Yew fork. This is the most dramatic transformation from a rework I have ever seen. It also shows BC growth as a shooter and a carving ARTIST! because he knew how to make it comfortable and beautiful!!! Way to go Matt 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31174-reworked-yew-fork/


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

This month I would like HAVE TO to nominate Q's masterpiece - the Zairuna. The thread can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31105-zaituna-an-olive-slingshot-for-a-friend/

I'll have always a weak spot in my heart for elegant carved curvy naturals and this fantastic shooter hit it! Good luck Q!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

This one from AmmoMike gets my nomination.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30231-knuckle-alien/


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30856-rosewood-burl/

I would like to nominate torsten's "Rosewood Burl"


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I would like to nominate "Outlaws - My version of the MBBS". Made of Aluminum and Buffalo Horn..

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31168-my-version-of-the-mbbs/?hl=mbbs


----------

